
4chan: The Skeleton Key to the Rise of Trump - g4k
https://medium.com/@DaleBeran/4chan-the-skeleton-key-to-the-rise-of-trump-624e7cb798cb#.bxy4mzw2p
======
belovedeagle
What an idiotic hit piece. You don't have to be a big fan of 4chan to see most
of not all of the "information" in this "article" is completely fabricated by
the author.

Even the title reveals the ridiculous conspiracy theories the author is going
to spout: in their endless search for someone to blame for Trump's election,
surely none could be _less_ likely than 4chan!

------
fgonzag
I truly believe I am now dumber for having read that. (I read it all just too
see if it got any better, it doesn't. It gets a lot worse)

~~~
belovedeagle
I salute your fortitude. I must admit I commented here despite not being able
to make it more than halfway through the article before giving up.

------
coldtea
I missed the part where the author reveals he is a billionaire.

